

Maine Penny - GuiA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_Penny

======
wdewind
Genuinely curious as to why this was submitted:

"There is no reliable confirmation on the documentation of the Goddard coin,
and much circumstantial evidence suggests that someone was deliberately trying
to manipulate or obfuscate the situation. The Norse coin from Maine should
probably be considered a hoax."

~~~
GuiA
This was submitted because it is interesting :)

The quote you quote (sic) is from the American Numismatic Society, which is
one informed opinion but can hardly be taken as the unequivocal truth. The
hypothesis from the Maine State Museum historians (which requires reading the
entire article since it is at the end :-) is more constructive than mere
dismissal as a "hoax".

